# Paint Creek 8/30



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

I had a good day on Paint Creek today in one of my favorite sections. I fished for three hours and landed ten trout. six rainbows and four browns. They were all about 9" a few were a bit smaller and one was a nice 12" brown. The fish were really looking up today I fished dries the whole time and the two best patterns were a size 16 Adams and a size 16 patriot.

I hope the fishing remains this good for the rest of the season.


----------



## Fishing2much (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice the weather seems to be cooling down and since I got my king fevered cured for the moment hehe, it's time to relax back on the smaller streams.


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

I fished again today and used ants, patriots and adams size 16s and 18s. I fished for two hours and got many strikes but only one trout landed. There were a few rising consistently to something very small so I fished a size 20 blue winged olive and landed a beautiful 13" brown that hammered it next to an undercut bank.

Overall, another good day I would have liked to have hooked a few more but landing that 13"er on a size 20 fly was nice.


----------



## TheSage (May 8, 2008)

Fished the Paint this morning. Got 5 Browns ( 16" , 14", 14" 13" and 12") and a Bass. Water was clear and cool.


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Where do you fish because I went there a few times and didnt catch anything. And yes i was fly fish I going this weekend and favorite flies or tips and location for best flyfishing.


----------



## TheSage (May 8, 2008)

Fished the Paint from about 4-6 PM today. Pulled a 16" Rainbow and 14" Brown.


----------



## TheSage (May 8, 2008)

Fished the Paint this morning. Got a 4" 6" 7" 9" 3 10"'s a 12" 2 14" a 16" and a small Pike (9"). All the Trout were browns except one of the 10".


----------



## Klaxhole (Jan 28, 2010)

Did you throw the pike up on the bank?


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

TheSage,

You seem to catch at least 2 big trout per trip to Paint Creek..........any pics?


----------

